# Best Coal for Loader?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

OK, I just bought a American Flyer "Autorama" coal loader. What do you 'Flyer guys use for coal loader?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> OK, I just bought a American Flyer "Autorama" coal loader. What do you 'Flyer guys use for coal loader?



Lionel coal!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i got a big hunk of pennsy coal you could grind up LOL


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Where can I get some Ed?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Found it!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

E bay has a bunch, but some go for a good buck.
It depends on which bag they are in, if you keep looking you can get some fairly cheap.


----------

